

Ask HN: My team's been invited to San Francisco, I'm still working on my degree - haxiomic

I&#x27;m based in Sheffield, UK, in my 3rd year of my 4 year physics degree. I&#x27;ve been working on a software product with a small group of friends over the course of a few hackathons and it&#x27;s very quickly gained some attention - we were offered free accommodation and mentoring in S.F. for three months (food &amp; plane flights would be covered by us), as well as other similar offers in London (from a business who is interested in the product). I&#x27;m amazed by these offerers, given the product is still in the mockup phase.<p>The team, who have completed their degrees is ecstatic and planning to go at this full time starting asap. Since we have no money between us we&#x27;d have to take on paid work whilst building enough money to survive the 3 months in S.F.<p>I&#x27;m keen on trying to take a year out of uni, leaving sometime before christmas or after January - if it can be arranged with the university, but everyone who I ask seems to think this is a terrible idea. (Not least because I would be stuck with a visitors visa if I didn&#x27;t have a degree). It&#x27;s possible take a year out starting in the summer, but the team are quite opposed to this plan.<p>By staying at university am I passing up a really rare opportunity?
Success or fail, would employers view this as a positive move or a reckless one?
======
basicallydan
First of all, whether you are at Uni or Hallam, from a University of Sheffield
Alumnus: Congratulations, it sounds like you're doing well :)

It's hard to say, really. If the university lets you take a bit of time out
after January, that seems like the best thing to do - less risk, and you can
still finish your degree if it doesn't work out there. It would be a shame to
have to wait until summer, but on the other hand, if that is the only thing
you can do it would be a real shame to pass up your degree after going so far,
unless you are _completely_ sure that this is what you want.

Ultimately, that's what it is about: if you want to finish your degree, you
finish it and let your friends go over there somehow for three months, while
you help them out remotely. If at the end of that, there's potential for more
than just mentorship and free accommodation, then reconsider.

But, if this product you've developed is something you are really, really keen
on and think has a very bright future it could be the right thing to do.

Finally, make sure that whatever you do, you're doing it for the right
reasons. Giving up your degree in the UK is a big sacrifice to go to SF for
three months just to have fun and experience life in Silicon Valley. Going to
London may not be as glamorous but I assure you, there's plenty of fun stuff
to do down here and lots of clever people who you could work with.

Best of luck with your decision. Please, tell us more about the product as
soon as you can :)

~~~
haxiomic
Thanks basicallydan :), it's great to see find someone else from Sheffield on
HN.

That's a good way of framing it - I was hung up on the amount of time that
would be need to be spent just to be able to support ourselves for 3 months in
S.F., but staying at uni for this year and working remotely over the summer -
whilst the others are in S.F. would mean I could determine if the project has
potential without risking the degree.

Edit: I've just spotted your front page post - its very inspring! I couldn't
wish you better luck

~~~
basicallydan
Thanks, haxiomic.

I hope my comment helped. It's good to take a step back and look at this in
the grand scheme of things - there is no need to panic :) Best of luck with it
all!

------
canterburry
1\. Unless the offer is from an absolutely top known incubator, VC or other
org, do research on the institution. Make sure the offer is really as good as
you think. Most of all, make sure the mentoring and connections are really as
good as you think. Everybody and their grandmother is an incubator in the
valley these days so check up on their reputation.

2\. Verify you can in fact work legally on anything other than what you came
to the US for. Short term visas are quite restrictive and if you are here with
a visitor's visa, then you for sure can't make an income.

------
rajacombinator
It really depends on who is offering the mentoring. "Free housing and
mentoring" doesn't sound that compelling unless it's someone you're convinced
will add significant value to your company through mentoring. Which should
then make you question - why are they offering it for free?

------
sharemywin
I finished my engineering degree after taking 2 years off. All companies are
looking for is you have the degree. people do internships all the time, really
not much different. Industry experience looks good on a resume. Jusr make sure
you have a chunk of the company.

